# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Biete HH-Fehmarn

## Mabel

Hallchen,

ich fahre regelmig nach Orth auf Fehmarn. Es ist ausreichend Platz frs Material und Leute vorhanden.

Abends gehts wieder zurck nach Hamburg.

Nchster Fahrt:
sobald wieder Wind kommt  :Smile: 

Bei Interesse einfach melden!

LG

----------

